
Rick and Morty and the Meaning of Life - KennyCason
https://hackernoon.com/rick-and-morty-and-the-meaning-of-life-6640df17e263
======
kneel
Is this a joke?

~~~
KennyCason
Yes and no. It’s written in a “Rick” style of talking, while linking to lots
of philosophical principles. An unfamiliar reader would have to read between
the lines a bit.

